# Bachmann Snap Track



## Don Chovanec (Jan 13, 2009)

I bought a Bachman Train Set that included "Snap Track". I don't intend to use the track but I wanted to see how it worked so I set it up on the tabletop. I had great difficulty  and when I finished I ran my fingers over the track and felt all these bumps in my track. Upon closer examination I observed that numerous times the track ran over the connectors instead of in them. I went over each bump trying to fix it but discovered that the connectors were completely closed and no I did not do this. The connectors are fastened to the end of the track so I couldn't replace them. I had to pry each one open with a sharp knife so I could connect them. Putting them together again I experienced another problem they were still tight and in trying to connect them the rail slipped backward out of the "Snaptrack" I got my trusty knife out and forced them against the blade until they were again lined up. It took me the better part of an hour to get them all working. Glad to have Atlas code 100 and code 83 for my layout instead of the "Snap Track" :thumbsdown:


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

The issue I had with the E-Z Track was the additional noise it created over using flex track on a cork road bed. Also I thought the E-Z looked cheeper in comparison to the Flex track.


----------



## Don Chovanec (Jan 13, 2009)

My luck I guess, my set was pobably made at 4:59, right before a 3 day holiday so no quality control. I really think that having the connectors fastened onto the track is a lousy idea. What if you wanted to put a block there? I won't be using them.


----------

